# what is this successful website using for their cart? please read 4 more info, thanks



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

hi how you doing,,,, the website is Crooks & Castles

from my knowledge this is a very successful indie clothing line , they're in many retailers but i really like their online store, its simple and clean,,,would i be able to do the exact same thing with ZENMART or MAL CART?...i've experienced from it,,,when you select and size and click to buy it pops up into directly a paypal checkout,,,which as of now is what i would like, i know there are other threads on the forum about paypal and everything but i wasnt able to understand what they meant, i just thought i would post this website as an example of what i would like....should i go with ZEN or MAL? thanks....


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

That site does something very irritating and moves my mozilla windows about, and I cannot select anything to purchase at all.

I would not recommend following suit.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

misterteepitting said:


> hi how you doing,,,, the website is Crooks & Castles
> 
> from my knowledge this is a very successful indie clothing line , they're in many retailers but i really like their online store, its simple and clean,,,would i be able to do the exact same thing with ZENMART or MAL CART?...i've experienced from it,,,when you select and size and click to buy it pops up into directly a paypal checkout,,,which as of now is what i would like, i know there are other threads on the forum about paypal and everything but i wasnt able to understand what they meant, i just thought i would post this website as an example of what i would like....should i go with ZEN or MAL? thanks....


They are just using the PayPal standard shopping cart from what it looks like. It's free with PayPal.

It's not very user friendly for shoppers though, I personally wouldn't recommend it. 

The "clean" part just seems to be their actual site design, which is something a web designer would do, not a shopping cart.


----------

